# Wie funktionieren Dialer?



## rolldinger (16 Februar 2004)

Neulich hat mein Virenscanner einen Dialer auf der Festplatte entdeckt. Ich habe dazu einige Fragen:

1) Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass der auch aktiv geworden ist? Zu welchem Zeitpunkt schaltetn  sich Dialer ein?  Ich bin mit Modem online und höre an den Einwahltönen, wenn die Verbindung unterbrochen und neu aufgebaut wird, das war sicher nicht der Fall. 

2) Normalerweise gehe ich mit einem Least Cost Router ins Internet - kann ein Dialer dort Einträge kapern? 

3) Kann man einen Dialer an einer neuen, unbekannten DFÜ-Verbindung erkennen, oder schaffen die das auch ohne Eintrag in die Verbindungsliste, oder besteht der Eintrag evtl. nur während der Verbindung? 

4) Bin ich mit einem Popup-Blocker gegen unerwünschte Dialer geschützt, oder können die sich auch auf anderem Weg einschleichen?

Danke für die kommenden Antworten und Gruß,

Bernd


----------



## Der Genervte (16 Februar 2004)

zu 1) ein Modem kan man durch einen Einwahlstring (Befehlsfolge) konfigurieren - auch den Modemlautsprecher abschalten. Das wird wohl auch meist gemacht.
zu 2) ja, auch nur kurzfristig (für die Dauer der Einwahl) und danach alles restaurieren.
zu 3) entweder neuer Eintrag, oder nur einen Eintrag während der Verbindung oder ganz ohne Eintrag - je nach "Können" des Dialerprogrammierers
zu 4) PopUp-Blocker hat mit Dialer nix zu tun - in der Regel.

Nehme mal an, auf Anfrage können Dir die Mod's hier Programme nennen, bei denen hier überwiegend gute Beurteilungen geschrieben wurden - empfehlen werden sie wohl keins.
Und, ob Du eine Dialerverbindung hattes, kannst Du sehr einfach kontrollieren: schau auf Deine Telefonrechnung. Falls ja, hier melden - *und so lange nichts an dem Computer verändern !*


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2004)

Wie wärs denn mal damit diese Infoseiten  zu lesen, dann hätte sich Heiko seine  Arbeit nicht
 ganz vergebens gemacht und viele Fragen würden sich dann erübrigen...
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/start/start.php
tf


----------



## rolldinger (16 Februar 2004)

*Infoseite*

hallo tf,

danke für den Hinweis, diese sehr informative Seite hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt!

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## [email protected] (16 Februar 2004)

Man sollte vielleicht anmerken, dass sich RegTP registrierte Anwählprogramme niemals hinterrücks einschleichen, sondern durch eine mehrmalige OK-Eingabe aktiviert werden müssen.
Erst dann kann das Angebot genutzt werden.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Februar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte vielleicht anmerken, dass sich RegTP registrierte Anwählprogramme niemals hinterrücks einschleichen, sondern durch eine mehrmalige OK-Eingabe aktiviert werden müssen.
> Erst dann kann das Angebot genutzt werden.



*Gröhl, * und weswegen hat dann die RegTP letztens fast 400.000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen?? Klar weil sie so vollkommen Regelkonform waren. :evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte vielleicht anmerken, dass sich RegTP registrierte Anwählprogramme niemals hinterrücks einschleichen, sondern durch eine mehrmalige OK-Eingabe aktiviert werden müssen.
> Erst dann kann das Angebot genutzt werden.


   :rotfl:    :rotfl: 
Der beste Witz des Abends , wenn ich für jeden Dialer der nicht regelkonform ist
 auch nur einen Euro kriege brauch die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr zu arbeiten. 
Die RegTP prüft überhaupt nichts, sie registriert, wie der Name sagt .....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Februar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte vielleicht anmerken, dass sich RegTP registrierte Anwählprogramme niemals hinterrücks einschleichen, sondern durch eine mehrmalige OK-Eingabe aktiviert werden müssen.
> Erst dann kann das Angebot genutzt werden.



Vielleicht sollte man anmerken, dass Du offensichtlich gar nichts mehr merkst. Vielleicht wird es Zeit für ein eigenes Unterforum oder eine Glosse für Dich: [email protected] Welt...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte vielleicht anmerken, dass sich RegTP registrierte Anwählprogramme niemals hinterrücks einschleichen, sondern durch eine mehrmalige OK-Eingabe aktiviert werden müssen.
> Erst dann kann das Angebot genutzt werden.



denkbefreit auf Lebenszeit

cico


----------



## sascha (17 Februar 2004)

@[email protected]

Ohne hier in die gleiche Kerbe hauen zu wollen, aber es ist tatsächlich so: Leider sagt die Registrierung eines Dialer absolut NICHTS darüber aus, ob sich dieser auch tatsächlich rechtskonform verhält oder nicht. Du kannst im Prinzip einen 0900-Autodialer mit Startseitenveränderung, Registry-Eintragung als Standardverbindung, integrierter Spyware und anschließender Selbstlöschung bei der Reg TP registrieren lassen. Die wird diesen dann problemlos in ihrer Datenbank aufnehmen und frühestens dann die Registrierung zurücknehmen, wenn sich 500 Leute beschwert haben und die Story durch heise, onlinekosten, pcwelt, Spiegel und Focus gelaufen ist. Leider. Insofern hat die Registrierung nichts, aber auch gar nichts an Rechtssicherheit gebracht - weder für Euch Anbieter, noch für uns Verbraucher...


----------



## rolldinger (17 Februar 2004)

Ich kann mit Sicherheit ausschließen, dass ich irgendwann die Zustimmung für die Installation einer Dialer-Software gegeben habe. Einmal sind beim Surfen nacheinander fünf Fenster aufepoppt, die ich so schnell wie möglich geschlossen habe, aber damit trotzdem nicht verhindern konnte, dass der Dialer installiert wurde. Zusätzlich wurde die Startseite verstellt und ein Dutztend Schmuddelseiten-Einträge in die Favoriten hinzugefügt. Habs inzwischen geschafft, alles wieder zu beseitigen, und so wie es aussieht, hat die Telefonrechnung nicht gelitten- Glück gehabt!
Wo schalte ich eigentlich Active X im IE aus? Habs nicht gefunden bei Extras-Internetoptionen-Erweitert.
In den nächtsten Tagen schau ich mir mal Mozilla oder Opera an, dann sollten die Probleme sowieso behoben sein.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## technofreak (17 Februar 2004)

rolldinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wo schalte ich eigentlich Active X im IE aus? Habs nicht gefunden bei Extras-Internetoptionen-Erweitert.


http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schutz.php
Kapitel: Optimieren der ActiveX-Einstellungen
und "Hier finden Sie ein Bild des Einstellungsdialogs." anklicken 


			
				rolldinger schrieb:
			
		

> In den nächtsten Tagen schau ich mir mal Mozilla oder Opera an, dann sollten die Probleme sowieso behoben sein.


würde dann gleich Firefox empfehlen, (ist die Nachfolgeversion von Mozilla )als Standalonebrowser
d.h ohne Mail und sonstige Komponenten, sehr schlank und trotzdem komfortabel.
http://firefox.stw.uni-duisburg.de/windows.php
(Hinweis: die Downloaddatei ist 6,5 MB groß und dauert mit DSL ca 2:20 min , bei ISDN 
muß man ungefähr die zehnfache Zeit rechnen)

Es ist auch keine  Frage des entweder oder, ich verwende normalerweise Firefox, nur bei den Seiten ,
 die a)vertrauenswürdig sind und b) unbedingt AX brauchen, wechsle ich zu IE. Es gibt 
wenige Seiten, die diesen Schnickschnack wirklich sinnvoll einsetzen, meistens 
dient es nur dazu den User mit Popups und Flashmüll zu überschütten und im schlimmsten
 Fall Dialer unterzujubeln 

tf

PS: ich setze  jetzt seit fast zwei Jahren Mozilla und Co ein und habe hunderte von 
Seiten mit Dialern (der übelsten Angriffsart) getestet, wobei es niemals zu einer  Installation 
(außer kontrolliertem Download zur Analyse ) gekommen ist


----------

